
Microsoft opens up coronavirus threat data to the public - aspenmayer
https://www.cyberscoop.com/microsoft-coronavirus-threat-intelligence/
======
aspenmayer
‘Microsoft is making the threat intelligence it’s collected on coronavirus-
related hacking campaigns public, the company announced Thursday.

‘“As a security intelligence community, we are stronger when we share
information that offers a more complete view of attackers’ shifting
techniques,” the Microsoft Threat Intelligence team said in a blog post.[0]
“This more complete view enables us all to be more proactive in protecting,
detecting, and defending against attacks.”‘

[0] [https://www.microsoft.com/security/blog/2020/05/14/open-
sour...](https://www.microsoft.com/security/blog/2020/05/14/open-sourcing-
covid-threat-intelligence/)

